# Sheep analogy - Calvinist v. Lutheran v. ?



## beej6 (Oct 7, 2006)

I didn't know where else to ask this, so here goes:

There's an analogy with the view of grace, where a herd of sheep represent believers. I can't remember the entire analogy, but part of it goes something like this:

There are three groups of sheep: Lutherans, another group(?) and the Reformed.

They are located at the bottom of a hill, on the side of a hill, and on top of a hill. 

I believe the Lutherans are on the side of the hill, but they're possibly on the bottom, and they know they can get to the top of the hill but can't see it.

The Reformed are on the top of the hill, and can see the entire hill and field, and God with them. [This is not to imply that we are higher and therefore better, but have a fuller view of grace.]

Can anyone help me reconstruct this analogy?


----------

